# Two Amazon accounts, one credit card?



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Now that we have Amazon Prime my hubby is crazy with buying movies  ... but it's cluttering up my cloud of Kindle Books !

Would it work to have two different accounts but use the same Amazon credit card for both? And if so can we move the movies from my account to his?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon won't care what card is on what account so, yes, you can use the same card on more than one account.

But, no, you can't move content from one account to the other.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon won't care what card is on what account so, yes, you can use the same card on more than one account. *YAY!!!*
> 
> But, no, you can't move content from one account to the other. *BOOO*


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have any videos stored in the Cloud, but it looks like though they may be listed together in one place they're also listed separately in another.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

There is answer to almost everything on these boards. Good to know that you can use same card for more than one account. But Can you open more than one account in the same name?  Thanks...


----------



## tosop6 (1 mo ago)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Now that we have Amazon Prime my hubby is crazy with buying movies ... but it's cluttering up my cloud of Kindle Books !
> 
> Would it work to have two different accounts but use the same Amazon online card checker for both? And if so can we move the movies from my account to his?


Yes, you can use the same card on many accounts because Amazon doesn't care whose account it's on. You cannot transfer content from one account to another, though.


----------

